# Nuovi insulti alla Kyenge su Facebook. Sembra una scimmia



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

*Nuovi insulti al ministro Kyenge*. *Agostino Pedrali*, assessore leghista ai servizi sociali di Coccaglio (Brescia), ha pubblicato una foto sul suo profilo *facebook* nella quale si nota il viso della Kyenge di fianco a quello di una scimmia. Ed il commento postato dall'assessore è il seguente "Dite quello che volete ma non assomiglia ad un orango, dai guardate bene". 


Foto


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

Che gente triste.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Io trovo molto più tristi le cavolate che sta facendo questa donna.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Sono inadatti a governare un paese e l'unica cosa che sanno fare e' passare le giornate insultare e discriminare le persone. Povera Italia..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io trovo molto più tristi le cavolate che sta facendo questa donna.



Tu dovresti trovare più triste condividere il tuo status di cittadinanza con gente come Borghezio e Calderoli


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io trovo molto più tristi le cavolate che sta facendo questa donna.



Sii più esplicito



Mithos ha scritto:


> Tu dovresti trovare più triste condividere il tuo status di cittadinanza con gente come Borghezio e Calderoli



Ma Borghezio e Calderoli non vogliono condividere il loro status di cittadinanza con noi. Loro sono padani, mica italiani


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2013)

La cosa veramente triste è che questa gente svolge dei lavori di responsabilità. Cioè questo è assessore ai servizi sociali!


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Luglio 2013)

Scusate ma quando Obama disse che sara palin era una scrofa vi siete indignati alla stessa maniera?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Luglio 2013)

Sinceramente non vedo differenze tra l'attribuire sembianze animalesche alla Kyenge e dare del "put*taniere" a B o del "nano" a Brunetta, Mortadella ad Andreotti e Zombie a Fassino.

Però quì entra in gioco il perbenismo dilagante che affligge l'Italia, ed essendo una donna di colora a ricevere questo genere di offesa, ci si scandalizza.

Pensiero mio personalissimo eh


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo differenze tra l'attribuire sembianze animalesche alla Kyenge e dare del "put*taniere" a B o del "nano" a Brunetta, Mortadella ad Andreotti e Zombie a Fassino.
> 
> Però quì entra in gioco il perbenismo dilagante che affligge l'Italia, ed essendo una donna di colora a ricevere questo genere di offesa, ci si scandalizza.
> 
> Pensiero mio personalissimo eh



In Italia è cosi, guai a chi tocca le persone di colore e gli omosessuali. A tutto il resto delle persone le si può etichettare con insulti di tutti i tipi, fa niente.
Sta Kyenge bisogna dire che è brava e bella solo perchè è di colore e guai a darle addosso se tipo fa qualche cavolata, le è tutto concesso.


----------



## Doctore (18 Luglio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Scusate ma quando Obama disse che sara palin era una scrofa vi siete indignati alla stessa maniera?


ad obama e a certi personaggi di certa ''intellighenzia'' è tutto consentito


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Sinceramente non vedo differenze tra l'attribuire sembianze animalesche alla Kyenge e dare del "put*taniere" a B o del "nano" a Brunetta, Mortadella ad Andreotti e Zombie a Fassino.*
> 
> Però quì entra in gioco il perbenismo dilagante che affligge l'Italia, ed essendo una donna di colora a ricevere questo genere di offesa, ci si scandalizza.
> 
> Pensiero mio personalissimo eh



Che piaccia o no è giusto così

Pitone (Santanché) caimano (mr. B) e robe simili sono sempre state usate come *metafore*, i neri fino all'altro ieri sono stati chiamati *scimmie* per secoli,considerati l'anello mancante tra scimmia e uomo e considerati subumani.......non mi sembra difficile cogliere la differenza


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Luglio 2013)

e' consentito perché e' l'offesa di un nero ad un bianco. quell'offesa fu di matrice sessista oltretutto. dare del maiale ad una donna e' molto peggio dell'orango. e' l'insulto che usano i musulmani integralisti contro le donne. passo' tutto in secondo piano, anzi fu esaltato e si disse che aveva ragione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

l'insulto di calderoli e' certamente condannabile ma non tiriamola troppo per le lunghe. questa in italia si becca della scimmia assieme ad un lauto stipendio direi che le va anche bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo differenze tra l'attribuire sembianze animalesche alla Kyenge e dare del "put*taniere" a B o del "nano" a Brunetta, Mortadella ad Andreotti e Zombie a Fassino.
> 
> Però quì entra in gioco il perbenismo dilagante che affligge l'Italia, ed essendo una donna di colora a ricevere questo genere di offesa, ci si scandalizza.
> 
> Pensiero mio personalissimo eh



un pò di ragione ce l'hai pure..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Luglio 2013)

ma qualcuno di voi è stato mai vessato e ostracizzato perché ha il naso lungo, non è alto o ha successo con le donne?
già che ci siamo invoco anch'io la tutela alle persone che hanno gli occhi marroni, visto che diversi anni una ragazza dagli occhi cerulei equiparò il colore dei miei occhi a quella del letame.
un conto è lo sfottò, tutt'altra cosa è la discriminazione, ma d'altronde vi capisco: discernerli romperebbe il giochino.


----------



## Doctore (18 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Che piaccia o no è giusto così
> 
> Pitone (Santanché) caimano (mr. B) e robe simili sono sempre state usate come *metafore*, i neri fino all'altro ieri sono stati chiamati *scimmie* per secoli,considerati l'anello mancante tra scimmia e uomo e considerati subumani.......non mi sembra difficile cogliere la differenza


Visto che viviamo in una societa multietnica non mi sembra piu il caso di portarci dietro questi strascichi.
Ma quanta gente pensa che i padani leghisti sono gente sottosviluppata e senza cervello ''considerati l'anello mancante tra scimmia e uomo''?
In questo forum(e non solo)ne ho visti commenti simili(e l ammetto ci sono cascato pure io qualche volta)


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma quanta gente pensa che i padani leghisti sono gente sottosviluppata e senza cervello ''considerati l'anello mancante tra scimmia e uomo''?



detesto ammetterlo, ma di leghisti schiavizzati non ne ho mai visti.
non so te.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Luglio 2013)

che palle con sta schiavitù. e' finita nel 1865. e' ora di finirla con sta storia. i veri schiavi sono gli operai italiani che pagano tasse sul lavoro altissime per pagare assegni familiari, scuola,affitti,rifiuti,bollette di luce acqua e gas a gente che arriva e pretende


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> detesto ammetterlo, ma di leghisti schiavizzati non ne ho mai visti.
> non so te.



Non ho neanche mai visto leghisti trattati come animali per anni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Luglio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> che palle con sta schiavitù. e' finita nel 1865. e' ora di finirla con sta storia. i veri schiavi sono gli operai italiani che pagano tasse sul lavoro altissime per pagare assegni familiari, scuola,affitti,rifiuti,bollette di luce acqua e gas a gente che arriva e pretende



purtroppo sarebbe ora di finirla pure col populismo visto che non attecchisce più. la lega ne sa qualcosa.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Luglio 2013)

purtroppo sarebbe ora che ti informassi visto che e' proprio come dico io. basta che guardi i bilanci di qualsiasi comune del nord e ti accorgeresti quanti aiuti vengono negati agli italiani bisognosi e quanti vengono accordati a stranieri altrettanto bisognosi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e' incredibile come appena uno cita questi problemi che sono reali e all'ordine del giorno qualcuno se ne esce fuori con sta storia del populismo. che due sfere


----------



## Doctore (18 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> detesto ammetterlo, ma di leghisti schiavizzati non ne ho mai visti.
> non so te.


quindi?


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo differenze tra l'attribuire sembianze animalesche alla Kyenge e dare del "put*taniere" a B o del "nano" a Brunetta, Mortadella ad Andreotti e Zombie a Fassino.
> 
> Però quì entra in gioco il perbenismo dilagante che affligge l'Italia, ed essendo una donna di colora a ricevere questo genere di offesa, ci si scandalizza.
> 
> Pensiero mio personalissimo eh



Il ragionamento che fai è giusto e ti dirò di più, lo condivido. Tuttavia se proprio bisogna attribuire sembianze di animali a delle persone di colore per qualsiasi scopo (goliardia, satira ecc.) sarebbe opportuno evitare almeno le scimmie viste le cause storiche già citati da altri per evitare di ricollegarsi al razzismo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quindi?



quindi fai paragoni senza senso.
cos'è, se ti pigli un piccolo spavento ti metti sullo stesso piano di un infartato?


----------



## Doctore (18 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quindi fai paragoni senza senso.
> cos'è, se ti pigli un piccolo spavento ti metti sullo stesso piano di un infartato?


Secondo il tuo ragionamento una categoria di persone deve essere esente da insulti...o tutti o nessuno


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Luglio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> purtroppo sarebbe ora che ti informassi visto che e' proprio come dico io. basta che guardi i bilanci di qualsiasi comune del nord e ti accorgeresti quanti aiuti vengono negati agli italiani bisognosi e quanti vengono accordati a stranieri altrettanto bisognosi
> 
> e' incredibile come appena uno cita questi problemi che sono reali e all'ordine del giorno qualcuno se ne esce fuori con sta storia del populismo. che due sfere



eh sì, certo.
t'auguro di non dover mai emigrare, guarda. sia mai che becchi gente che la pensino come te, a quel punto dubito che mostreresti la stessa elasticità su certe tematiche.


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> e' incredibile come appena uno cita questi problemi che sono reali e all'ordine del giorno qualcuno se ne esce fuori con sta storia del populismo. che due sfere



A me invece sembra che il citare altri "problemi reali e all'ordine del giorno" quando si parla di tutt'altro sia il tipico vizio italiano di tirare fuori altri problemi invece di affrontare quello corrente


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento una categoria di persone deve essere esente da insulti...o tutti o nessuno



esente da insulti, sì.
perché non puoi equiparare una persona bassina che subisce qualche perculata ma che ha una vita sociale e amorosa normalissima a uno straniero che viene schernito e ostracizzato in quanto tale.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo differenze tra l'attribuire sembianze animalesche alla Kyenge e dare del "put*taniere" a B o del "nano" a Brunetta, Mortadella ad Andreotti e Zombie a Fassino.
> 
> Però quì entra in gioco il perbenismo dilagante che affligge l'Italia, ed essendo una donna di colora a ricevere questo genere di offesa, ci si scandalizza.
> 
> Pensiero mio personalissimo eh



C' è una leggera differenza tra il dare del ********** al nano e l'insultare una persona per il colore della sua pelle. Nel primo caso stigmatizzi un comportamento, nell'altro mortifichi una persona per la sua nascita. Nel 2000 inoltrato sentire queste cose da imbecilli uscire dalle bocche di persone che hanno contribuito a sfasciare il nostro paese e vedere dargli solidarietà, questo si che è molto triste dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Mou (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> C' è una leggera differenza tra il dare del ********** al nano e l'insultare una persona per il colore della sua pelle. Nel primo caso stigmatizzi un comportamento, nell'altro mortifichi una persona per la sua nascita. Nel 2000 inoltrato sentire queste cose da imbecilli uscire dalle bocche di persone che hanno contribuito a sfasciare il nostro paese e vedere dargli solidarietà, questo si che è molto triste dal mio punto di vista.



Colore della pelle e statura minuscola non sono entrambe due condizioni di nascita? Dove sono le frasi scandalizzate per gli insulti a brunetta?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Mithos ha scritto:


> C' è una leggera differenza tra il dare del ********** al nano e l'insultare una persona per il colore della sua pelle. Nel primo caso stigmatizzi un comportamento, nell'altro mortifichi una persona per la sua nascita. Nel 2000 inoltrato sentire queste cose da imbecilli uscire dalle bocche di persone che hanno contribuito a sfasciare il nostro paese e vedere dargli solidarietà, questo si che è molto triste dal mio punto di vista.



Colore della pelle e statura minuscola non sono entrambe due condizioni di nascita? Dove sono le frasi scandalizzate per gli insulti a brunetta?


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sii più esplicito
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Borghezio e Calderoli non vogliono condividere il loro status di cittadinanza con noi. *Loro sono padani, mica italiani*



Anche io domani divento il presidente dell'isola che non c'è e sposto lì il mio domicilio fiscale

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Colore della pelle e statura minuscola non sono entrambe due condizioni di nascita? Dove sono le frasi scandalizzate per gli insulti a brunetta?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Forse non ci capiamo, io parlavo dell' aggettivo **********, se permetti quella è una constatazione.Per quanto riguarda la struttura minuscola corri a dirlo al Bresidente, magari si fa allungare un pò. Sai dopo il lifting quello ci vuole.


----------



## Mou (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Anche io domani divento il presidente dell'isola che non c'è e sposto lì il mio domicilio fiscale
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Non c'è niente di offensivo, anche lui del resto si vanta di essere un tombeur de femme


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> A me invece sembra che il citare altri "problemi reali e all'ordine del giorno" quando si parla di tutt'altro sia il tipico vizio italiano di tirare fuori altri problemi invece di affrontare quello corrente



È sempre, sempre, sempre così.



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Che piaccia o no è giusto così
> 
> Pitone (Santanché) caimano (mr. B) e robe simili sono sempre state usate come *metafore*, i neri fino all'altro ieri sono stati chiamati *scimmie* per secoli,considerati l'anello mancante tra scimmia e uomo e considerati subumani.......non mi sembra difficile cogliere la differenza



Esatto. Non è complicato riconoscere la differenza. Che poi tutti gli "insulti" e i paragoni scomodi siano un'usanza da cancellare è un altro conto



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In Italia è cosi, guai a chi tocca le persone di colore e gli omosessuali. A tutto il resto delle persone le si può etichettare con insulti di tutti i tipi, fa niente.
> Sta Kyenge bisogna dire che è brava e bella solo perchè è di colore e guai a darle addosso se tipo fa qualche cavolata, le è tutto concesso.



Scusa? Ma dove l'hai sentita sta cosa?

Comunque non ho ancora capito le cose che ha fatto


----------



## Doctore (18 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> esente da insulti, sì.
> perché non puoi equiparare una persona bassina che subisce qualche perculata ma che ha una vita sociale e amorosa normalissima a uno straniero che viene schernito e ostracizzato in quanto tale.


se iniziamo a esentare certe categorie da insulti diamo ragione ai razzisti/leghisti/ignoranti ecc...
L unica soluzione sarebbe non insultare nessuno ma è un po come volere la pace nel mondo


----------



## James Watson (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> C' è una leggera differenza tra il dare del ********** al nano e l'insultare una persona per il colore della sua pelle. Nel primo caso stigmatizzi un comportamento, nell'altro mortifichi una persona per la sua nascita. Nel 2000 inoltrato sentire queste cose da imbecilli uscire dalle bocche di persone che hanno contribuito a sfasciare il nostro paese e vedere dargli solidarietà, questo si che è molto triste dal mio punto di vista.



complimenti, non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> C' è una leggera differenza tra il dare del ********** al nano e l'insultare una persona per il colore della sua pelle. Nel primo caso stigmatizzi un comportamento, nell'altro mortifichi una persona per la sua nascita. Nel 2000 inoltrato sentire queste cose da imbecilli uscire dalle bocche di persone che hanno contribuito a sfasciare il nostro paese e vedere dargli solidarietà, questo si che è molto triste dal mio punto di vista.



Se si parte dal mio concetto che siamo tutti uguali, non cambia niente. Siamo essere umani diversi solo sotto il punto di vista estetico. 

Quindi io non vedo differenza. Anche i bianchi e cinesi assomigliano alle scimmie, ma perché tutti discendiamo da esse. 

Che poi è un ministro, una politica. Si offendono sempre i politici, augurando morte, bombe e malattie, e per un'offesa verbale tutto questo casino? Per me è solo mero perbenismo


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Se si parte dal mio concetto che siamo tutti uguali*, non cambia niente. Siamo essere umani diversi solo sotto il punto di vista estetico.
> 
> Quindi io non vedo differenza. Anche i bianchi e cinesi assomigliano alle scimmie, ma perché tutti discendiamo da esse.
> 
> Che poi è un ministro, una politica. Si offendono sempre i politici, augurando morte, bombe e malattie, e per un'offesa verbale tutto questo casino? Per me è solo mero perbenismo


Il punto è proprio questo, c'è chi non la pensa così purtoppo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Luglio 2013)

PS: chiedetevi se sarebbe venuto fuori questo casino se grillo lo avesse detto di un ministro a caso... 

Secondo me ormai c'è il contro-razzismo, ovvero non si possono offendere i neri senza essere accusato di razzismo. Anche se magari si insulta per antipatia o altre ragioni che possano essere buone o meno. Ripeto, per me c'è troppo, troppo, perbenismo attorno a questo argomento che nel 2013 non dovrebbe più essere tabù.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> eh sì, certo.
> t'auguro di non dover mai emigrare, guarda. sia mai che becchi gente che la pensino come te, a quel punto dubito che mostreresti la stessa elasticità su certe tematiche.



stai pur certo che se dovessi migrare andrei in italia. quello e' il paese dei balocchi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

io a quelli molto elastici proporrei un bel viaggetto in australia laddove l'immigrazione è governata e controllata. sono sicuro che al loro ritorno scoprirebbero quanto siamo buoni, troppo buoni, quasi stupidi


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se si parte dal mio concetto che siamo tutti uguali, non cambia niente. Siamo essere umani diversi solo sotto il punto di vista estetico.
> 
> Quindi io non vedo differenza. Anche i bianchi e cinesi assomigliano alle scimmie, ma perché tutti discendiamo da esse.
> 
> Che poi è un ministro, una politica. Si offendono sempre i politici, augurando morte, bombe e malattie, e per un'offesa verbale tutto questo casino? Per me è solo mero perbenismo



No Piscio, io non mi indigno perchè è una politica o ministro o quello che è..Io mi indigno perchè un uomo di Neanderthal come Calderoli(mi scuso con gli uomini di Neanderthal) ha leso la dignità della donna.
Poi è sempre la stessa storia. Questa gente tira fuori sempre gli stessi teatrini da 20 anni a questa parte per spostare l'attenzione dai veri problemi, dalla povertà assoluta di idee che hanno.


----------



## Prinz (18 Luglio 2013)

Calderoli è così stolto (o furbo) da poter rappresentare bene i suoi elettori. Perchè in fondo la base leghista vuole sentirsi dire queste cretinate. E' questo il problema.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> PS: chiedetevi se sarebbe venuto fuori questo casino se grillo lo avesse detto di un ministro a caso...
> 
> Secondo me ormai c'è il contro-razzismo, ovvero non si possono offendere i neri senza essere accusato di razzismo. Anche se magari si insulta per antipatia o altre ragioni che possano essere buone o meno. Ripeto, per me c'è troppo, troppo, perbenismo attorno a questo argomento che nel 2013 non dovrebbe più essere tabù.



Ragionamento semplice. Lineare. Logico.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Mithos ha scritto:


> No Piscio, io non mi indigno perchè è una politica o ministro o quello che è..Io mi indigno perchè un uomo di Neanderthal come Calderoli(mi scuso con gli uomini di Neanderthal) ha leso la dignità della donna.
> Poi è sempre la stessa storia. Questa gente tira fuori sempre gli stessi teatrini da 20 anni a questa parte per spostare l'attenzione dai veri problemi, dalla povertà assoluta di idee che hanno.



Avvalori il ragionamento di cui sopra.






Io tutte le volte che penso al "razzismo" italico penso a quel cagliari inter di qualche anno fa. Era uscita da poco la notizia che Eto'o non voleva riconoscere il figlio nato da un rapporto con una sarda. Stranamente, fischi e buu tutto il tempo. Solo a lui.

Multati. Razzisti.




L'uscita di Calderoli è PESSIMA, ma non diversa da quella di un politico "X" che insulta il politico "Y".


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragionamento semplice. Lineare. Logico.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2013)

Sono d'accordo con piscio. Bisognerebbe indignarsi anche quando si fanno battute sull'altezza di Brunetta allora, anche per lui vale il discorso della nascita che ho letto fare prima, il problema è che il perbenismo ruota intorno ai neri e agli omosessuali, non intorno ai nani.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragionamento semplice. Lineare. Logico.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Io non avvaloro proprio niente. Sono semplicemente stufo da cittadino italiano di vedere discriminati delle persone solo per il colore della loro pelle come fossero cittadini di serie C da gente, sempre la stessa, che dovrebbe rappresentare questo paese per gli incarichi istituzionali che ha svolto e che continua a svolgere. Io non perdo la mia capacità di indignarmi se chi mi rappresenta mi fa deridere dal resto del mondo. La credibilità è qualcosa che si guadagna con i comportamenti e non blaterando scuse che assomigliano tali e quali a lacrime di coccodrillo. Non possiamo esigere rispetto dagli altri se noi stessi non lo diamo. Spero di essermi spiegato!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Io non avvaloro proprio niente. Sono semplicemente stufo da cittadino italiano di vedere discriminati delle persone solo per il colore della loro pelle come fossero cittadini di serie C da gente, sempre la stessa, che dovrebbe rappresentare questo paese per gli incarichi istituzionali che ha svolto e che continua a svolgere. Io non perdo la mia capacità di indignarmi se chi mi rappresenta mi fa deridere dal resto del mondo. La credibilità è qualcosa che si guadagna con i comportamenti e non blaterando scuse che assomigliano tali e quali a lacrime di coccodrillo. Non possiamo esigere rispetto dagli altri se noi stessi non lo diamo. Spero di essermi spiegato!!!



Resta il fatto che per te dare dell'uomo di Neanderthal alla PERSONA X va bene,
mentre dare del gorilla alla PERSONA Y no.

Questo sì che non è razzismo.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Luglio 2013)

che palle sti neri.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che per te dare dell'uomo di Neanderthal alla PERSONA X va bene,
> mentre dare del gorilla alla PERSONA Y no.
> 
> Questo sì che non è razzismo.



Dare del Neanderthal a qualcuno per comportamenti abietti per me è ben diverso che insultare qualcuno perchè ha avuto la fortuna/sfortuna di nascere in un certo modo. Questa mania del politically correct per cui offendere qualcuno se insulta un intera razza è sullo stesso piano di chi invece in modo spregevole senza alcun motivo paragona uomini a primati ha francamente rotto.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Dare del Neanderthal a qualcuno per comportamenti abietti per me è ben diverso che insultare qualcuno perchè ha avuto la fortuna/sfortuna di nascere in un certo modo. Questa mania del politically correct per cui offendere qualcuno se insulta un intera razza è sullo stesso piano di chi invece in modo spregevole senza alcun motivo paragona uomini a primati ha francamente rotto.



Ah quindi il Neanderthal (o il maiale, come giustamente altri hanno detto in altri topic) è dettato dal comportamento. Faccio un po' fatica a crederci ma va bene.


Ma poi, politically correct dove ? Io sto solo dicendo che TUTTI GLI ESSERI UMANI SONO UGUALI, cioè esattamente l'opposto del razzismo.

Se uno dà del cammello a ibra è razzista?
Se uno dà del bradipo a pirlo è razzista?
O del nano a berlusconi/brunetta, è razzista?
O a calderoli del cinghiale, è razzista?

Io sono dell'idea che non si deve insultare nessuno, ma sono anche dell'idea che se TUTTI GLI UOMINI SONO UGUALI, dare del nano a uno basso o dare della scimmia ad una persona che ha dei tratti che possono ricordare un primate, per me, è lo stesso.
Nessuna ideologia politica, religiosa, etica, o "menate simili".

Pura e semplice logica. Siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Mithos (18 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah quindi il Neanderthal (o il maiale, come giustamente altri hanno detto in altri topic) è dettato dal comportamento. Faccio un po' fatica a crederci ma va bene.
> 
> 
> Ma poi, politically correct dove ? Io sto solo dicendo che TUTTI GLI ESSERI UMANI SONO UGUALI, cioè esattamente l'opposto del razzismo.
> ...



Allora, o io mi spiego male o tu non capisci me. Anche per me tutti gli esseri umani sono uguali. Semmai dovresti spiegare ad altre persone questo assunto. Mi lamento solo del fatto, che passi l'idea che insultare la Kyenge dandole del primate per la sua appartenenza razziale sia lo stesso che apostrofare determinate persone per atteggiamenti "discutibili". Mi pare si tratti di due cose "leggermente" diverse. Mi fermo qui perchè non voglio alimentare ancora di più questo bieco dibattito.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Allora, o io mi spiego male o tu non capisci me. Anche per me tutti gli esseri umani sono uguali. Semmai dovresti spiegare ad altre persone questo assunto. Mi lamento solo del fatto, che passi l'idea che insultare la Kyenge dandole del primate per la sua appartenenza razziale sia lo stesso che apostrofare determinate persone per atteggiamenti "discutibili". Mi pare si tratti di due cose "leggermente" diverse. Mi fermo qui perchè non voglio alimentare ancora di più questo bieco dibattito.



Va benissimo, l'importante è che si parli di "comportamenti".

Io, nel mio piccolo, non capisco ad esempio come "nano" e "psiconano" (ma anche "occhio di lince", "dentigialli" etc, per restare in ambito sportivo) possano essere associati a "comportamenti". Ma la mia è una considerazione generale, non rivolta al tuo intervento.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Luglio 2013)

Oh sentite,in America,ma in qualunque altro paese d'Europa Calderoli sarebbe stato costretto a dimettersi e sarebbe stato sommerso da quintali di pupù (molto più che qua). Altro che nani,bradipi e cammelli.Evidentemente siete molto più avanti voi geni italici,che devo dirvi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Va benissimo, l'importante è che si parli di "comportamenti".
> 
> Io, nel mio piccolo, non capisco ad esempio come "nano" e "psiconano" (ma anche "occhio di lince", "dentigialli" etc, per restare in ambito sportivo) possano essere associati a "comportamenti". Ma la mia è una considerazione generale, non rivolta al tuo intervento.



Vedo che si parla di "comportamenti". Anche la Kyenge, tramite delle proposte di legge, PER ALCUNI, potrebbe perpetrare comportamenti che non piacciono. Le sue proposte in favore degli extracomunitari sono obiettivamente facili da criticare ad esempio. (Senza entrare nel merito che siano giuste o meno, è solo un esempio).


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah quindi il Neanderthal (o il maiale, come giustamente altri hanno detto in altri topic) è dettato dal comportamento. Faccio un po' fatica a crederci ma va bene.
> 
> 
> Ma poi, politically correct dove ? Io sto solo dicendo che TUTTI GLI ESSERI UMANI SONO UGUALI, cioè esattamente l'opposto del razzismo.
> ...



Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Stex (18 Luglio 2013)

ancora a parlare di questa??


----------



## Prinz (18 Luglio 2013)

Sì, ma parliamo di Calderoli, noto trappano semianalfabeta ed esponente di un movimento che del razzismo e della discriminazione fa un marchio di fabbrica, non mi pare dietrologico risalire alla matrice dell'insulto, di stampo evidentemente razzista. E' inutile che stiamo qui a menarcela con discettazioni logico filosofiche, che nel caso di specie non hanno alcun profilo di rilievo. Il nome, l'appartenenza ed il profilo pubblico del soggetto fanno la differenza.


----------



## Miro (18 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Oh sentite,in America,ma in qualunque altro paese d'Europa Calderoli sarebbe stato costretto a dimettersi e sarebbe stato sommerso da quintali di pupù (molto più che qua). Altro che nani,bradipi e cammelli.Evidentemente siete molto più avanti voi geni italici,che devo dirvi



Senza contare che il partito di cui fa parte è anticostituzionale e non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere, ma sorvoliamo.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Luglio 2013)

no link

Sono quasi commosso


----------



## Livestrong (19 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma qualcuno di voi è stato mai vessato e ostracizzato perché ha il naso lungo, non è alto o ha successo con le donne?
> già che ci siamo invoco anch'io la tutela alle persone che hanno gli occhi marroni, visto che diversi anni una ragazza dagli occhi cerulei equiparò il colore dei miei occhi a quella del letame.
> un conto è lo sfottò, tutt'altra cosa è la discriminazione, ma d'altronde vi capisco: discernerli romperebbe il giochino.



Discriminata? É lautamente pagata per presiedere un ministero inutile, cazzeggiando per tutto il tempo insieme ai suoi colleghi di governo. E non é populismo, basta vedere cosa hanno fatto finora.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Sì, ma parliamo di Calderoli, noto trappano semianalfabeta ed esponente di un movimento che del razzismo e della discriminazione fa un marchio di fabbrica, non mi pare dietrologico risalire alla matrice dell'insulto, di stampo evidentemente razzista. E' inutile che stiamo qui a menarcela con discettazioni logico filosofiche, che nel caso di specie non hanno alcun profilo di rilievo. Il nome, l'appartenenza ed il profilo pubblico del soggetto fanno la differenza.


Finché c'é gente che lo vota non vedo dove sia il problema onestamente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2013)

Ragazzi senza entrare nel merito della cosa

di una cosa penso che nessuno di noi possa avere dubbi

Che alla Kyenge pur esternando la legittima indignazione pubblica anche di facciata in fondo in fondo delle parole di un misero Calderoli non glie ne frega niente
Quando a Brunetta danno del Nano e come se li infilassero un coltello nella piaga, io lo disprezzo ma quasi quasi sto male per lui, anche perchè io stesso non sono un gigante 167 e qualche volta me lo sono sentito dire anchio e oggigiorno sono certo che fa molto più male che sentirsi dare del ***** o del ter.one, a meno che uno non si vergogni delle proprie origini, ma in fondo sarebbe una spece di razzismo anche quello


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2013)

Io credo sia un discorso di sensibilità diversa. Apprezzo quello che dice morto e Jacopo, vuol dire che riescono ad andare "oltre" al colore della pelle, considerando tutti gli uomini uguali. Quando si parla di neri e di scimmie non riesco a non pensare a una forma di razzismo, proprio perché per ANNI e ANNI i neri sono stati considerati come bestie non in grado di poter pensare: condivido tutto il pensiero di Lollo.

Però ragazzi, un conto è l'insulto per ciò che si fa, un conto è per ciò che si è. Brunetta è un caso a parte. Un veneziano deve odiarlo per forza. Diciamo sempre che Brunetta deve essere contento, essendo uno str0nz0 piccolo, quando c'è l'acqua alta da noi non annegga ma galleggia.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Luglio 2013)

Il problema non è l'insulto in se, il problema è chi lo dice. In questo caso Calderoli, una persona squallida che dovrebbe essere internato a vita e che fa parte di un partito dove il razzismo becero latente, è sempre stato presente.
L'avessero detto a striscia o le iene con intenti satirici, nessuno avrebbe detto niente.
I politici sono strapagati per fare MALE il loro lavoro, almeno avessero la cortezza di stare zitti e parlare soltanto per dire cose sensate.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è l'insulto in se, il problema è chi lo dice. In questo caso Calderoli, una persona squallida che dovrebbe essere internato a vita e che fa parte di un partito dove il razzismo becero latente, è sempre stato presente.
> L'avessero detto a striscia o le iene con intenti satirici, nessuno avrebbe detto niente.
> I politici sono strapagati per fare MALE il loro lavoro, almeno avessero la cortezza di stare zitti e parlare soltanto per dire cose sensate.


Teo, conferma anche tu la mia tesi su Brunetta. Non è insulto quello, è solo verità!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Teo, conferma anche tu la mia tesi su Brunetta. Non è insulto quello, è solo verità!



E per quello che fa molto male


----------



## Prinz (19 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Finché c'é gente che lo vota non vedo dove sia il problema onestamente



Non mi è chiaro il senso della cosa, allora pure Hitler andava bene perché godeva formalmente di legittimazione popolare?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Luglio 2013)

ha ragione morto che parla.
di forum come stormfront ove si inneggia alla superiorità di chi ha un naso piccolo rispetto a chi ne ha uno lungo e con la gobba o degli alti rispetti ai bassi ne abbondano, in effetti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Discriminata? É lautamente pagata per presiedere un ministero inutile, cazzeggiando per
> tutto il tempo insieme ai suoi colleghi di governo. E non é populismo, basta vedere cosa hanno fatto finora.



quindi chi ha i soldi è a prova di discriminazione?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ha ragione morto che parla.
> di forum come stormfront ove si inneggia alla superiorità di chi ha un naso piccolo rispetto a chi ne ha uno lungo e con la gobba o degli alti rispetti ai bassi ne abbondano, in effetti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Magari sbaglio eh, ma a me pare di aver sostenuto tutt'altro.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Magari sbaglio eh, ma a me pare di aver sostenuto tutt'altro.



che cosa ne pensi delle discriminazioni ai danni di chi ha i capelli ricci? non ti fa star male?
dio, si pensa solo ai neri e agli omosessuali... che palle.


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> cosa ne pensi delle discriminazioni a danno di chi ha i capelli ricci? non ti fa star male?
> dio, si pensa solo ai neri e agli omosessuali... che palle.



SPOT ON,hai ragione tutta la vita,sono con te al 1000 per 1000


----------



## Doctore (19 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ha ragione morto che parla.
> di forum come stormfront ove si inneggia alla superiorità di chi ha un naso piccolo rispetto a chi ne ha uno lungo e con la gobba o degli alti rispetti ai bassi ne abbondano, in effetti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Paragonare Hitler e calderoni lol...e in ogni caso parliamo di un partito che non va contro la legge.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro il senso della cosa, allora pure Hitler andava bene perché godeva formalmente di legittimazione popolare?



Hitler non é mai stato nominato dittatore dal popolo tedesco. Allo stesso modo, Calderoli ha tutto il diritto di stare dove sta se porta voti alla lega. Scendi in campo tu e proponiti se credi di prendere più voti, la democrazia funziona così.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ha ragione morto che parla.
> di forum come stormfront ove si inneggia alla superiorità di chi ha un naso piccolo rispetto a chi ne ha uno lungo e con la gobba o degli alti rispetti ai bassi ne abbondano, in effetti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Che c'entrano i soldi? Il fatto che la Kyenge sia ministro dimostra che nel suo caso la discriminazione non esiste.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che cosa ne pensi delle discriminazioni ai danni di chi ha i capelli ricci? non ti fa star male?
> dio, si pensa solo ai neri e agli omosessuali... che palle.



É ragionando così che si fa del razzismo e della discriminazione verso i ***** o gli omosessuali. Ritenendoli una categoria da proteggere. Nossignore, sono uomini normali come noi. In Germania gli italiani sono trattati da schifo da sempre, eppure non ho mai visto sollevazioni popolari in loro onore.


----------



## Emanuele (19 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah quindi il Neanderthal (o il maiale, come giustamente altri hanno detto in altri topic) è dettato dal comportamento. Faccio un po' fatica a crederci ma va bene.
> 
> 
> Ma poi, politically correct dove ? Io sto solo dicendo che TUTTI GLI ESSERI UMANI SONO UGUALI, cioè esattamente l'opposto del razzismo.
> ...



La lega è un partito con un'ideologia fortemente razzista, e su questo penso non ci siano dubbi. Ora, se uno dei principali esponenti di questo partito dà dell'orango alla Kyenge, la logica da te invocata suggerisce che Calderoli non volesse fare un'offesa personale al ministro, ma perpetrare l'immagine dei neri scimmie/animali/esseri inferiori.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> É ragionando così che si fa del razzismo e della discriminazione verso i ***** o gli omosessuali. Ritenendoli una categoria da proteggere. Nossignore, sono uomini normali come noi. In Germania gli italiani sono trattati da schifo da sempre, eppure non ho mai visto sollevazioni popolari in loro onore.



Non sapevo che gli italiani in germania affoghino a migliaia nel Reno, siano rinchiusi nei CIE o messi in carcere perchè sprovvisti di permesso di soggiorno. Magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Livestrong (19 Luglio 2013)

E cosa c'entra tutto quello con quello che ha detto Calderoli?


----------



## Doctore (19 Luglio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> La lega è un partito con un'ideologia fortemente razzista, e su questo penso non ci siano dubbi. Ora, se uno dei principali esponenti di questo partito dà dell'orango alla Kyenge, la logica da te invocata suggerisce che Calderoli non volesse fare un'offesa personale al ministro, ma perpetrare l'immagine dei neri scimmie/animali/esseri inferiori.
> 
> 
> 
> Non sapevo che gli italiani in germania affoghino a migliaia nel Reno, siano rinchiusi nei CIE o messi in carcere perchè sprovvisti di permesso di soggiorno. Magari mi sbaglio


Guarda che nei paesi piu civili dell'italia(parlo dell'occidente)si va in galera o vieni espulso senza permesso di soggiorno...
In italia non esiste la lotta all'immigrazione clandestina(se c'e e' blanda)e di conseguenza nascono partiti feccia come la LEGA NORD.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In Italia è cosi, guai a chi tocca le persone di colore e gli omosessuali. A tutto il resto delle persone le si può etichettare con insulti di tutti i tipi, fa niente.
> Sta Kyenge bisogna dire che è brava e bella solo perchè è di colore e guai a darle addosso se tipo fa qualche cavolata, le è tutto concesso.



Vabbé, allora diciamo che tutto è lecito e non se ne parla più.
Per me le affermazioni di Calderoli non sono nemmeno razziste, ma semplicemente ignoranti (nonostante mostrino un razzismo mica tanto latente), il che è anche più grave, IMHO.
In questi giorni ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, anche che le affermazioni di Calderoli sono paragonabili a quelle di Berlusconi nei confronti della Bindi quando disse "Lei è più bella che intelligente" o a quando danno del Caimano a Silvio stesso. Ecco, direi proprio di no.
Su Calderoli, Borghezio, Salvini e tutta la Lega è meglio che stia zitto, che mi censuri.


----------



## Emanuele (20 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda che nei paesi piu civili dell'italia(parlo dell'occidente)si va in galera o vieni espulso senza permesso di soggiorno...
> In italia non esiste la lotta all'immigrazione clandestina(se c'e e' blanda)e di conseguenza nascono partiti feccia come la LEGA NORD.



Il reato di immigrazione clandestina così come concepito in italia credo sia un unicum nel mondo, ma anche se non lo fosse rimarrebbe comunque un'idiozia. La lotta all'immigrazione clandestina è un argomento strumentale e demagogico, utilizzato nel recente passato con termini apocalittici come "invasione" etc. che non poggiano su nessun fatto reale. La lega ha sfruttato appieno le basse pulsioni che suscita questo tema per rimanere a galla nonostante anni e anni di governo abbiano dimostrato quanto siano incapaci.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> E cosa c'entra tutto quello con quello che ha detto Calderoli?



? La risposta era pertinente al tuo post


----------



## Doctore (20 Luglio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Il reato di immigrazione clandestina così come concepito in italia credo sia un unicum nel mondo, ma anche se non lo fosse rimarrebbe comunque un'idiozia. La lotta all'immigrazione clandestina è un argomento strumentale e demagogico, utilizzato nel recente passato con termini apocalittici come "invasione" etc. che non poggiano su nessun fatto reale. La lega ha sfruttato appieno le basse pulsioni che suscita questo tema per rimanere a galla nonostante anni e anni di governo abbiano dimostrato quanto siano incapaci.
> 
> 
> 
> ? La risposta era pertinente al tuo post


Finche non ci sara un immigrazione controllata la lega(o altra feccia simile)prendera sempre piu voti...Lo vogliamo capire o no?


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che cosa ne pensi delle discriminazioni ai danni di chi ha i capelli ricci? non ti fa star male?
> dio, si pensa solo ai neri e agli omosessuali... che palle.



Sono abituato a dialogare con chi è in grado di sostenere un discorso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> SPOT ON,hai ragione tutta la vita,sono con te al 1000 per 1000



Mi spiace ma stavolta stai toppando pure tu, e di grosso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Emanuele ha scritto:


> La lega è un partito con un'ideologia fortemente razzista, e su questo penso non ci siano dubbi. Ora, se uno dei principali esponenti di questo partito dà dell'orango alla Kyenge, la logica da te invocata suggerisce che Calderoli non volesse fare un'offesa personale al ministro, ma perpetrare l'immagine dei neri scimmie/animali/esseri inferiori.
> 
> 
> 
> Non sapevo che gli italiani in germania affoghino a migliaia nel Reno, siano rinchiusi nei CIE o messi in carcere perchè sprovvisti di permesso di soggiorno. Magari mi sbaglio



Ma che alcuni leghisti siano xenofobi e ignoranti, non ci piove.
Io ne sto facendo un discorso generico, con basi ben diverse. Non tanto per chi ha detto, quanto per chi ha "subito" l'insulto.
Torniamo al discorso di cui qualche pagina fa: i tifosi del Cagliari sono razzisti perché fanno buu ad eto'o. Allora, delle due l'una: o e' l'insulto ad essere razzista (e quindi nessun puo' insultare una persona di colore) oppure è l'intenzione ad essere razzista, e allora dovresti analizzare tutti i comportamenti della vita di un insultante al momento dell'insulto (il che nel caso di Calderoli e' superfluo, ma ripeto, io ne sto facendo un discorso generale). Inoltre, questa idea andrebbe applicata a tutti i tipi di differenze tra individuo e individuo. Pure a quelli coi capelli ricci, visto che è un esempio che piace.

Cioè, e' inutile girarci intorno, o si cresce, si va oltre i colori, gli attributi, le nazionalità, e si riesce a capire che tutti siamo uguali, oppure no. A me pare abbastanza chiaro da che parte sto io è da che parte stanno quelli che si indignano.
- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> É ragionando così che si fa del razzismo e della discriminazione verso i ***** o gli omosessuali. Ritenendoli una categoria da proteggere. Nossignore, sono uomini normali come noi. In Germania gli italiani sono trattati da schifo da sempre, eppure non ho mai visto sollevazioni popolari in loro onore.



Puro e semplice. Tutti siamo uguali. Il pensiero più antirazzista del mondo. Ma che, evidentemente, scatena un astio (che io francamente non capisco) tale da non impedire di poter interloquire serenamente.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É ragionando così che si fa del razzismo e della discriminazione verso i ***** o gli omosessuali. Ritenendoli una categoria da proteggere. Nossignore, sono uomini normali come noi. In Germania gli italiani sono trattati da schifo da sempre, eppure non ho mai visto sollevazioni popolari in loro onore.



peccato che non vengano trattati come uomini normali.
i genitori di un mio conoscente gli proibirono categoricamente di avere un'amicizia con un ragazzo del nostro quartiere perché tacciato di omosessualità.
sarebbe accaduto lo stesso se questi fosse stato basso o avesse avuto gli occhiali?
ma piantatela su, che a 'sti esempi del menga dietro cui vi trincerate non ci credete manco voi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono abituato a dialogare con chi è in grado di sostenere un discorso.



sei fortunato, allora. se gli altri la pensassero tutti come te parleresti sempre da solo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2013)

Il buonismo è ridicolo, l'anti-buonismo ancora peggio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Luglio 2013)

Madò cosa mi tocca leggere


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> peccato che non vengano trattati come uomini normali.
> i genitori di un mio conoscente gli proibirono categoricamente di avere un'amicizia con un ragazzo del nostro quartiere perché tacciato di omosessualità.
> sarebbe accaduto lo stesso se questi fosse stato basso o avesse avuto gli occhiali?
> ma piantatela su, che a 'sti esempi del menga dietro cui vi trincerate non ci credete manco voi.
> ...



Gli esempi del menga sono tali perché tu li ritieni del menga, e non stai seguendo il discorso.
E' lapalissiano che impedire di frequentare qualcuno solo per le sue abitudini sessuali sia discriminante. Infatti non è di questo che si sta discutendo. Come non si sta discutendo sul fatto che Calderoli non avrebbe mai dovuto offendere un ministro.
Ma se Il politico "X" da' della escort alla minetti perché ha le sembianze di una escort, va bene, se il politico "X" da' della scimmia ad un ministro che ha le sembianze di una scimmia, allora no. E' discriminazione in entrambi i casi.
Alle figlie di un amico dei miei e' stato proibito di frequentare una loro amica del liceo, perché tatuata e perché portava i vestiti troppo corti (storia vera). Questa non è discriminazione? Addirittura conosco un tizio talmente invasato di Milan da trattare con freddezza una mia ex fidanzata, perché juventina. Non è discriminazione? Poi è lapalissiano che nessuno sta negando l'esistenza di neonazisti o omofobi, basta seguire il discorso e capire che noi siamo andati ben oltre, grazie al cielo.

O siamo tutti uguali oppure no, non è che c'e' tanto da filosofeggiare alla fine. Un insulto e' un insulto. Una discriminazione e' una discriminazione. Non c'è una discriminazione di serie a o una di serie b. Altrimenti, quello si che è razzismo.

Ma davvero non ci arrivi che con questi presupposti TU li stai trattando da diversi, e Io li sto trattando da eguali?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Madò cosa mi tocca leggere



Eh dillo a me.

Son qui a dire da una settimana che 2+2 fa 4.
Invece no, dovrebbe fare un numero diverso, perché il primo 2 e' uguale al secondo ma deve essere trattato diversamente. Misteri.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> peccato che non vengano trattati come uomini normali.
> i genitori di un mio conoscente gli proibirono categoricamente di avere un'amicizia con un ragazzo del nostro quartiere perché tacciato di omosessualità.
> sarebbe accaduto lo stesso se questi fosse stato basso o avesse avuto gli occhiali?
> ma piantatela su, che a 'sti esempi del menga dietro cui vi trincerate non ci credete manco voi.


Quello che conta é la mentalità. Se si vuole risolvere il problema integrazione non é certo coccolando i ***** o gli omosessuali che si riuscirà a farlo. L'integrazione avviene col tempo, col cambio di mentalità della società. Per forza di cose é una cosa graduale, privilegiare gli extracomunitari perché qualche esponente leghista li insulta mi pare onestamente una cosa da non fare.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quello che conta é la mentalità. Se si vuole risolvere il problema integrazione non é certo coccolando i ***** o gli omosessuali che si riuscirà a farlo. L'integrazione avviene col tempo, col cambio di mentalità della società. Per forza di cose é una cosa graduale, privilegiare gli extracomunitari perché qualche esponente leghista li insulta mi pare onestamente una cosa da non fare.



.

Non serve un genio per capire che privilegiando i "bistratti" non si crea integrazione, ma solo maggiore astio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quello che conta é la mentalità. Se si vuole risolvere il problema integrazione non é certo coccolando i ***** o gli omosessuali che si riuscirà a farlo. L'integrazione avviene col tempo, col cambio di mentalità della società. Per forza di cose é una cosa graduale, privilegiare gli extracomunitari perché qualche esponente leghista li insulta mi pare onestamente una cosa da non fare.



Esattamente


----------



## runner (20 Luglio 2013)

io dico solo una cosa che il razzismo è una cosa molto seria....molto di più della vicenda di cui tutti parlano come se fosse una sorta scandalo mondiale!!

che si svegliassero sti politici e facessero qualcosa per il nostro paese e per i giovani e i disoccupati!!
ripeto che è intellettualmente aberrante continuare a sentire dichiarazioni e commenti sulla vicenda....

secondariamente l' integrazione non è nè la misericordia nè l' assistenzialismo (che talvolta serve) ma le pari opportunità di crescita sociale!!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quello che conta é la mentalità. Se si vuole risolvere il problema integrazione non é certo coccolando i ***** o gli omosessuali che si riuscirà a farlo. L'integrazione avviene col tempo, col cambio di mentalità della società. Per forza di cose é una cosa graduale, privilegiare gli extracomunitari perché qualche esponente leghista li insulta mi pare onestamente una cosa da non fare.



Ah, ho capito.
Quindi chi è gay o nero al giorno non frigni e si arrangi, arriveranno senz'altro tempi migliori.
Coccolato, poi. Se tu vuoi slinguazzarti la tua ragazza in piazza bologna puoi farlo tranquillamente, se lo fa un gay col proprio ragazzo rischia il linciaggio.
Sicuro che quello privilegiato socialmente non sia tu? No, macché.
Sul resto manco ti rispondo, trattasi di banale e infida digressione.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Gli esempi del menga sono tali perché tu li ritieni del menga, e non stai seguendo il discorso.
> E' lapalissiano che impedire di frequentare qualcuno solo per le sue abitudini sessuali sia discriminante. Infatti non è di questo che si sta discutendo. Come non si sta discutendo sul fatto che Calderoli non avrebbe mai dovuto offendere un ministro.
> Ma se Il politico "X" da' della escort alla minetti perché ha le sembianze di una escort, va bene, se il politico "X" da' della scimmia ad un ministro che ha le sembianze di una scimmia, allora no. E' discriminazione in entrambi i casi.
> Alle figlie di un amico dei miei e' stato proibito di frequentare una loro amica del liceo, perché tatuata e perché portava i vestiti troppo corti (storia vera). Questa non è discriminazione? Addirittura conosco un tizio talmente invasato di Milan da trattare con freddezza una mia ex fidanzata, perché juventina. Non è discriminazione? Poi è lapalissiano che nessuno sta negando l'esistenza di neonazisti o omofobi, basta seguire il discorso e capire che noi siamo andati ben oltre, grazie al cielo.
> ...



Li chiamo esempi del menga perché lo sono e basta. Le cose vanno chiamate col loro nome.
Se il politico dà della escort alla Minetti sbaglia, perché quantomeno la prima ammette la mercificazione del proprio corpo.
Ed è inutile che mi citi l'amico tifoso che ha urgente bisogno di farsi una vita o i genitori benpensanti ancorati agli anni Cinquanta, quelli sono dei casi limite. Lo so io e lo sai bene anche tu.
Non è l'insulto in sé ad essere deprecabile (o se lo è, relativamente), ma lo diventa se a quello vengono associati abitualmente ostracismo e vessazione verso le categorie in questione.
Mi sa che sei tu che non capisci quello che sostengo, non viceversa.


----------



## juventino (20 Luglio 2013)

Francamente, dopo tutti gli interventi che ho letto, credo che la verità stia nel mezzo. Che nel nostro paese vi sia un eccesso di buonismo e ipocrisia spaventoso non ci piove. D'altronde concordo assolutamente con ciò che ha detto [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] che ha giustamente citato l'episodio di Cagliari-Inter ed Eto'o per fare un esempio e dal canto mio potrei anche aggiungere i cori "se saltelli muore Balotelli" di Juve-Inter, dove ci fu anche una squalifica del campo data sul nulla. Ritengo però che alcuni tipi di insulti siano comunque riconducibili al razzismo. Se ad un ***** gli dai della scimmia, vuoi per le varie ragioni storiche che ci sono dietro, lo stai insultando in quel modo perché sai perfettamente cosa ci sta dietro quel tipo di insulto, dai. Diciamo che sono d'accordo che qui si cerchi sempre di tutelare eccessivamente il diverso, ma semplicemente non mi sembra questo il caso.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Luglio 2013)

Ci sono già le leggi a tutela della persona, non occorrono per forza leggi a tutela degli omosessuali o degli extracomunitari. Se uno prendi a pugni un gay che bacia un suo ragazzo, si becca la denuncia per lesioni con l'aggravante dei futili motivi. Sono leggi alla base di ogni società civile, non serve per forza mettere una legge pro gay, pro omosessuali, anti femminicidio, ecc ecc. Il fatto che poi non vengano applicate é tutta un'altra questione.
Prendo atto comunque che tu stia tentando di girare la frittata: io non ho mai detto che le minoranze di cui sopra siano trattate coi guanti di velluto, rispondevo alla tua idea di una società che dovrebbe favorire una categoria piuttosto che un'altra. Idea a mio giudizio negativa, perché come dicevano anche altri favorendo una persona discriminata non fai altro che aumentare la discriminazione nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Francamente, dopo tutti gli interventi che ho letto, credo che la verità stia nel mezzo. Che nel nostro paese vi sia un eccesso di buonismo e ipocrisia spaventoso non ci piove. D'altronde concordo assolutamente con ciò che ha detto [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] che ha giustamente citato l'episodio di Cagliari-Inter ed Eto'o per fare un esempio e dal canto mio potrei anche aggiungere i cori "se saltelli muore Balotelli" di Juve-Inter, dove ci fu anche una squalifica del campo data sul nulla. Ritengo però che alcuni tipi di insulti siano comunque riconducibili al razzismo. Se ad un ***** gli dai della scimmia, vuoi per le varie ragioni storiche che ci sono dietro, lo stai insultando in quel modo perché sai perfettamente cosa ci sta dietro quel tipo di insulto, dai. Diciamo che sono d'accordo che qui si cerchi sempre di tutelare eccessivamente il diverso, ma semplicemente non mi sembra questo il caso.



Ma che Calderoli sia razzista non lo scopriamo oggi. Non ha detto nulla di nuovo.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci sono già le leggi a tutela della persona, non occorrono per forza leggi a tutela degli omosessuali o degli extracomunitari. Se uno prendi a pugni un gay che bacia un suo ragazzo, si becca la denuncia per lesioni con l'aggravante dei futili motivi. Sono leggi alla base di ogni società civile, non serve per forza mettere una legge pro gay, pro omosessuali, anti femminicidio, ecc ecc. Il fatto che poi non vengano applicate é tutta un'altra questione.
> Prendo atto comunque che tu stia tentando di girare la frittata: io non ho mai detto che le minoranze di cui sopra siano trattate coi guanti di velluto, rispondevo alla tua idea di una società che dovrebbe favorire una categoria piuttosto che un'altra. Idea a mio giudizio negativa, perché come dicevano anche altri favorendo una persona discriminata non fai altro che aumentare la discriminazione nei suoi confronti.



Perfetto.


----------



## Doctore (20 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci sono già le leggi a tutela della persona, non occorrono per forza leggi a tutela degli omosessuali o degli extracomunitari. Se uno prendi a pugni un gay che bacia un suo ragazzo, si becca la denuncia per lesioni con l'aggravante dei futili motivi. Sono leggi alla base di ogni società civile, non serve per forza mettere una legge pro gay, pro omosessuali, anti femminicidio, ecc ecc. Il fatto che poi non vengano applicate é tutta un'altra questione.
> Prendo atto comunque che tu stia tentando di girare la frittata: io non ho mai detto che le minoranze di cui sopra siano trattate coi guanti di velluto, rispondevo alla tua idea di una società che dovrebbe favorire una categoria piuttosto che un'altra. Idea a mio giudizio negativa, perché come dicevano anche altri favorendo una persona discriminata non fai altro che aumentare la discriminazione nei suoi confronti.


Poesia.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> peccato che non vengano trattati come uomini normali.*
> i genitori di un mio conoscente gli proibirono categoricamente di avere un'amicizia con un ragazzo del nostro quartiere perché tacciato di omosessualità.
> sarebbe accaduto lo stesso se questi fosse stato basso o avesse avuto gli occhiali?*
> ma piantatela su, che a 'sti esempi del menga dietro cui vi trincerate non ci credete manco voi.
> ...


----------



## Emanuele (20 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma che alcuni leghisti siano xenofobi e ignoranti, non ci piove.
> Io ne sto facendo un discorso generico, con basi ben diverse. Non tanto per chi ha detto, quanto per chi ha "subito" l'insulto.
> Torniamo al discorso di cui qualche pagina fa: i tifosi del Cagliari sono razzisti perché fanno buu ad eto'o. Allora, delle due l'una: o e' l'insulto ad essere razzista (e quindi nessun puo' insultare una persona di colore) oppure è l'intenzione ad essere razzista, e allora dovresti analizzare tutti i comportamenti della vita di un insultante al momento dell'insulto (il che nel caso di Calderoli e' superfluo, ma ripeto, io ne sto facendo un discorso generale). Inoltre, questa idea andrebbe applicata a tutti i tipi di differenze tra individuo e individuo. Pure a quelli coi capelli ricci, visto che è un esempio che piace.
> 
> Cioè, e' inutile girarci intorno, o si cresce, si va oltre i colori, gli attributi, le nazionalità, e si riesce a capire che tutti siamo uguali, oppure no. A me pare abbastanza chiaro da che parte sto io è da che parte stanno quelli che si indignano.



La discussione era specifica, sull'insulto di Calderoli, non generale, tu qualche pagina fa hai scritto: _L'uscita di Calderoli è PESSIMA, ma non diversa da quella di un politico "X" che insulta il politico "Y"._. Di fatto hai detto che la sua non era un'affermazione razzista, e mi pare che ci voglia abbastanza ingenuità per affermarlo. Parlando in generale non mi sembra di aver mai detto che non si possa insultare un nero, il fatto è che "testa di c...", "str..." etc. sono insulti, mentre "orango" è qualcosa di moooolto diverso e sottende abbastanza chiaramente idee razziste.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Luglio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> La discussione era specifica, sull'insulto di Calderoli, non generale, tu qualche pagina fa hai scritto: _L'uscita di Calderoli è PESSIMA, ma non diversa da quella di un politico "X" che insulta il politico "Y"._. Di fatto hai detto che la sua non era un'affermazione razzista, e mi pare che ci voglia abbastanza ingenuità per affermarlo. Parlando in generale non mi sembra di aver mai detto che non si possa insultare un nero, il fatto è che "testa di c...", "str..." etc. sono insulti, mentre "orango" è qualcosa di moooolto diverso e sottende abbastanza chiaramente idee razziste.



Penso di aver sbagliato io, la mia idea era su un piano diverso, ossia, estrapolando la frase di Calderoli e andando oltre. Io posso dire che la frase di Calderoli e' stata assolutamente razzista, perché il personaggio lo conosciamo tutti. Però non possiamo escludere che la discriminazione ci sia anche da parte di altri, che, semplicemente, sono meno sempliciotti del Calderoli e riescono a non far trapelare determinate idee. Quando il politico X insulta il politico Y, a mio avviso, non c'e' quasi mai una critica nei confronti del comportamento, ma contro la persona, il partito che rappresenta. E questa, per me, e' una discriminazione alla pari di quella razziale. Solo che lo fanno in maniera intelligente. Calderoli rispetto agli altri e' solo più grullo.

In secondo luogo, e questo e' quello che meno mi sconfinfera, e' la questione insulto.
Possiamo avere il "coraggio" di dire che la keynge ha dei tratti simili ad un primate? Si può dire, senza dover mettere tremila mani avanti?

Perché, diavolo, se siamo tutti uguali uno dovrebbe avere la stessa libertà di dire che Calderoli assomiglia ad un cinghiale e la Kyenge ad una scimmia, perché è così, i tratti quelli sono.

Quanti direbbero che sono razzista se dicessi che il tizio nelle foto qui sotto e' uno scimmione?
Ducks & hats: aprile 2012

Ripeto ancora quello che dico dal primo post. SIAMO TUTTI UGUALI. Se partiamo da questo assunto, dare dell'orango alla Kyenge e' uguale a dare del Cinghiale a Calderoli.

Poi oh, io più di così non riesco a spiegarmi, chi ha voluto capirmi ha capito.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Li chiamo esempi del menga perché lo sono e basta. Le cose vanno chiamate col loro nome.
> Se il politico dà della escort alla Minetti sbaglia, perché quantomeno la prima ammette la mercificazione del proprio corpo.
> Ed è inutile che mi citi l'amico tifoso che ha urgente bisogno di farsi una vita o i genitori benpensanti ancorati agli anni Cinquanta, quelli sono dei casi limite. Lo so io e lo sai bene anche tu.
> Non è l'insulto in sé ad essere deprecabile (o se lo è, relativamente), ma lo diventa se a quello vengono associati abitualmente ostracismo e vessazione verso le categorie in questione.
> Mi sa che sei tu che non capisci quello che sostengo, non viceversa.



Errore mio.


----------



## Emanuele (21 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Penso di aver sbagliato io, la mia idea era su un piano diverso, ossia, estrapolando la frase di Calderoli e andando oltre. Io posso dire che la frase di Calderoli e' stata assolutamente razzista, perché il personaggio lo conosciamo tutti. Però non possiamo escludere che la discriminazione ci sia anche da parte di altri, che, semplicemente, sono meno sempliciotti del Calderoli e riescono a non far trapelare determinate idee. Quando il politico X insulta il politico Y, a mio avviso, non c'e' quasi mai una critica nei confronti del comportamento, ma contro la persona, il partito che rappresenta. E questa, per me, e' una discriminazione alla pari di quella razziale. Solo che lo fanno in maniera intelligente. Calderoli rispetto agli altri e' solo più grullo.
> 
> In secondo luogo, e questo e' quello che meno mi sconfinfera, e' la questione insulto.
> Possiamo avere il "coraggio" di dire che la keynge ha dei tratti simili ad un primate? Si può dire, senza dover mettere tremila mani avanti?
> ...



Mah la tua assimilazione per me è totalmente errata. Dare dello psiconano a Berlusconi sarà sempre diverso dal dare dell'orango alla Kyenge, perchè il secondo insulto, essendo razzista, non colpisce solo l'individuo singolo che lo riceve ma un'intera etnia ed ha implicazioni politico-culturali ben più gravi, soprattutto se viene da un membro che appartiene alle istituzioni.


----------



## Hammer (21 Luglio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Mah la tua assimilazione per me è totalmente errata. Dare dello psiconano a Berlusconi sarà sempre diverso dal dare dell'orango alla Kyenge, perchè il secondo insulto, essendo razzista, non colpisce solo l'individuo singolo che lo riceve ma un'intera etnia ed ha implicazioni politico-culturali ben più gravi, soprattutto se viene da un membro che appartiene alle istituzioni.



.


----------



## korma (21 Luglio 2013)

perchè dare della scimmia è razzista??? io avevo un amico che chiamavamo bingo bongo ed era bresciano al 100%...il razzismo è altra roba, la Kyenge assomiglia ad una scimmia?si..e allora?brunetta assomiglia ad uno gnomo ?si..e allora? o si accettano le offese per tutti o per nessuno.
Ormai ad un immigrato non gli si puo' dire nulla altrimenti si viene additati come razzisti...


----------

